# Question about SG 3 development



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I currently have the Samsung galaxy Nexus but might pick up SG3. There are numerous ROMs available for my current phone and still plenty of development happening. However in searching for this forum there appears to be only a couple of ROMs that have active threads. Is the phone still being developed for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

That depends on what version you have. One big issue (at least with verizon) is that there hasn't been a leak or release in a while so dev's don't really have anything new to work with. They add new things here and there, but you can only do so much.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

silentmage is right that when it come to TW ROMs, there won't be a ton of movement until a new official update or leak comes out.

As for AOSP ROMs, there's quite a few of them available for this device (CM, AOKP, PA, PAC, RootBox, Carbon, SlimBean, Beanstalk, etc etc etc). Most of them, however, are in kind of a holding pattern while the big guys get their new 4.4 ROM houses in order. AOKP, for example, is doing a major code overhaul right now, which is why there hasn't been much activity on their front as far as 4.4 is concerned. In another month ish we'll start to really see the deluge of 4.4 based AOSP ROMs.

Also, as much as I love Rootzwiki more than XDA, XDA tends to still have more activity going on than here these days. It's sad but true.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

One thing I love is the dedicated recents button on my nexus. I'm sad to see sg3 doesn't have that. Are those buttons customizable so I can add it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

in custom roms yes. depending on the rom you can also enable a nexus like navbar and disable the hardware keys so you can have a more nexus like experience


----------

